# What is your next best choice of life?



## haribol (Aug 8, 2017)

The greatest passion I have  ever have is writing and writing is what sets me buoyant in the course of living and yes it gives me some values the rest of other things I do cannot give. Through I writing I can communicate across to people coming  from diverse cultures, societies, nationalities and creeds. I otherwise could not have  talked to them. Now I am through this  wonderful forum communicating to people who speak different languages, hold different beliefs, follow different religious paths, yet I live in harmony with them as if we are one big family, Yes writing is the best thing I can do and writing through English, though it is my second language is I feel  at home with the rest using English as a means of communication. 
Of course I have other interests in life and the second best interest is walking, and walking and covering long distances through hiking, trekking always intrigue me. I walk every day and at weekends I hike far and wide, sometimes in company and at other times all alone and I love  walking alone since when I am all alone in a mountain I feel fully present and feel a state of mindfulness. I expand why I am alone and shrink when  I am in company with people, but it does not mean I hate to be accompanied. I like the company of people and of course we can share a lot of things and also learn from each other, but the beauty of walking alone for hours and often days is I can feel my total self and be present


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 8, 2017)

Haribol, your second best choice in life is very impressive. Walking for days? I've never done it. I've driven for days, but that doesn't count.  I've hiked spots in Patagonia Chile, and to the very top of Machu Picchu mountain.  Almost died both times. Here's the view from the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

My second favorite thing is more like six or seven favorite things so whittling it down will take a bit of time.


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 9, 2017)

I wanted to post the gut-dropping photo of Machu Picchu from the kill-yourself top but it did not go through. I'll try again Wow. I guess I've completed 10 posts and my horse is saddled!. The itsy bitsy tiny buildings at the bottom are Machu Picchu itself. 

What I'm trying to say, is hiking a great second love (to writing) if you have the stamina. I feel good after a hike, but during the process, my thoughts revolve around why I decided to take such a long walk on and if I'll pass-out or collapse in the process. This is especially true when I begin wheezing. Then I rethink my choices and wish I'd slept on the decision. I believe the Machu Picchu Mountain hike is a trek that's propagated and promoted by those who've been duped into the feat themselves and who now want to see others suffer as they did. 

At the end of it all, I was happy made the effort. 

I also whittled down some of my favorite second things. Volunteering for something worthwhile barely tops the list (more happiness in giving than receiving and all that.) Followed closely by travel with family and friends. Walking my dogs (short walks). And a few favorites after that. Thanks for the thoughtful question.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 11, 2017)

haribol said:


> Of course I have other interests in life and the second best interest is walking, and walking and covering long distances through hiking, trekking always intrigue me. I walk every day and at weekends I hike far and wide, sometimes in company and at other times all alone and I love  walking alone since when I am all alone in a mountain I feel fully present and feel a state of mindfulness. I expand why I am alone and shrink when  I am in company with people, but it does not mean I hate to be accompanied. I like the company of people and of course we can share a lot of things and also learn from each other, but the beauty of walking alone for hours and often days is I can feel my total self and be present



My passion, apart from writing poetry, is traveling. And hiking in the mountains. I live in the beautiful Rocky Mountains, alone, without a car, so I do lots of walking. 
I've been to the Canadian Rockies and to the Swiss Alps- the Matterhorn. I loved the town of Zermatt, no cars! We had to walk everywhere. I wish there were a town like that here in the Colorado Rockies. Being alone in this sort of surroundings gives me a sense of peace like nowhere else I've ever experienced.


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 11, 2017)

Sleep. It is what I do best.


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 11, 2017)

And an rock feels no pain
And an Island never dies

Great song Nellie. The Alps are my dream hot spot. If someone asked me where on earth would I like to visit most, it would be there. Want to write about spotted cows with bells and cheese. Not really. I just want to eat them. Not the cows of course but those cute round cheese packages that come from their udders. 

I'm going to Thailand to walk around with some elephants and I have no idea how I ended up committing to such a long flight or to a country where everyone could beat me up with a couple of kicks and a hand chop. When my dear children were younger, I felt it was necessary teach them to seek adventure and experience new things. Now the table has turned and I really wish I woulda thunk things through.  Like Bazz Cargo, a napping vacation sounds so much better than eels and tigers. But they like the buzz of the unknown. So, in short, the Alps must wait till next time...whenever that is.


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 11, 2017)

Okay. After Bazz Cargo's post, I would like be honest and add 'napping' (a true luxury) to my list of next favorite things.


----------



## escorial (Aug 12, 2017)

I went walking by myself up mountain paths a few years back an wasn't alone on any part of the treck but I do like to walk around Liverpool city an take it all in... really enjoyed your thread..so cool


----------



## escorial (Aug 12, 2017)

bazz cargo said:


> Sleep. It is what I do best.



That would make a great Olympic sport...a row of beds in the middle of the stadium while other events going on an the bed athletes wired up to see if they wake up...will your pyjamas be made of Lycra BC...


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 12, 2017)

Ok. I put this to the test and tried walking entirely by myself on the beach. No dogs, no friends, no family. And its true. There was time to watch frigate birds floating overhead and a crane head to sea. Spotted a whale (for real) and was able to watch it spout water and jump (once) until it disappeared underwater. Felt a deep appreciation for nature and was aware of myself, an insignificant ant in an overwhelming universe. It helped me clear my thoughts and reorganize some priorities. Even calmed me. 

But inspiration? Not so much. More was the desire to find shade and waste the day there. I DO find looking at clouds from an airplane inspiring but that's probably because I'm nervous and want to believe I'm closer to God up there. Just in case...   

So for me, walks will stay as a pleasurable method to arrange thoughts and ideas. Oh, wait. Is that inspiration?

Forget it. I don't know anymore.


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 12, 2017)

Geese. I don't have to wait for the moderators to humiliate me. I'm doing a great job all on my own. I was confusing this thread with the thread that asked, 'What Inspires You." Instead of recognizing walking alone as a 'second favorite thing' I began to inspect walking as an inspiration. A pre-coffee mis-connect. And now I took the time to explain myself. Even worse. 

But I have a saying. When you want to give up, Don't.


----------



## Sebald (Aug 12, 2017)

Freethesea said:


> Geese. I don't have to wait for the moderators to humiliate me. I'm doing a great job all on my own. I was confusing this thread with the thread that asked, 'What Inspires You." Instead of recognizing walking alone as a 'second favorite thing' I began to inspect walking as an inspiration. A pre-coffee mis-connect. And now I took the time to explain myself. Even worse.
> 
> But I have a saying. When you want to give up, Don't.



Ha ha now you'll have to start from the beginning and go walking again.


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 12, 2017)

Funny.


----------



## dither (Aug 12, 2017)

I would like to have been a life-observer and commentator writing freelance for half decent periodicals but there you go. A person needs to have sampled life to earn any sort of credentials on the subject before they should even consider on such a position.


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 12, 2017)

Dear Dither, I can tell we are in the same parts of different worlds. So what does a 'sampled life' mean? Exactly.

Social media? Platforms?


----------



## dither (Aug 13, 2017)

Freethesea,

The ability to write what I would dearly love to write can only come from the mind of a person who has traveled, taken a risk or two, with a wealth of experience to draw upon. I? Have been nowhere, done and _seen _nothing. All my life, I kept out of trouble, didn't take risks while envying those who did. I've been a "good boy", god how that grates. I worked hard, paid my taxes and kept my head down, I never looked up. I'm in my sixties now. It's over for me and all I can do is envy those "devil may care" types. I could never throw caution to the wind, take the rough with the smooth, good with the bad, safety was/is, even now, king always.

Am currently reading Chrissie Hynde's " Reckless " . One helluva life......lived.
No I don't envy her but like Orwell, you couldn't make it up. You have to have been there done that worn that particular T-shirt, y'know?


----------



## dither (Aug 13, 2017)

Freethesea said:


> Ok. I put this to the test and tried walking entirely by myself on the beach. No dogs, no friends, no family. And its true. There was time to watch frigate birds floating overhead and a crane head to sea. Spotted a whale (for real) and was able to watch it spout water and jump (once) until it disappeared underwater. Felt a deep appreciation for nature and was aware of myself, an insignificant ant in an overwhelming universe. It helped me clear my thoughts and reorganize some priorities. Even calmed me.
> 
> But inspiration? Not so much. More was the desire to find shade and waste the day there. I DO find looking at clouds from an airplane inspiring but that's probably because I'm nervous and want to believe I'm closer to God up there. Just in case...
> 
> ...



WOW!


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 13, 2017)

dither said:


> WOW!


 
Not sure how to take that... But I laughed anyway. 

I've always been a 'good girl' but I'm proud of that, not ashamed. It so could have gone the other way. And I'm happy with the choices made. When I want to write a 'bad girl, mean-girl' character, I don't have to look far to find one.  

But good girls and boys can have adventures too. Even in England (a joke).And I disagree completely on needing to have 'been there, done that' to write. You're a people watcher. Like most writers. People, not places, are the subjects of fiction books. Age gives so much insight into human behavior and emotions.  

Do you have empathy? Insight? _Imagination? _Feelings that are common to most mankind? Yes you do. Or at least your 'blogs' show that you do. Readers get into people's heads. Your head seems just as interesting as anyone else's. Definitely so. 

Risk taking? Are you composing a story about bungee jumping? Crime writers don't commit murders to write about crime (or at least I think they don't). What about those books on serial killers? 

Most writers are at their computers. Writing. Not killing people (again, I'm assuming this).

And a deep bow of appreciation to youtube. I was writing a scene with vicunas not long ago and even though I've seen herds of them, I couldn't remember the sound they make which is what I needed to to describe. Riveting, terrifying llama cries.

Youtube was there to save the day and I whipped up the annoying grunt-squeak just fine. 

You should get the opinion of others on this forum as well. Maybe start a thread and ask for votes. 'Do I Need to have been there and done that to write?' Edit that title first though. Sounds lumpy.

Thanks for the honesty Dither. It got me riled up on this quiet Sunday afternoon.

Keep writing.


----------



## sas (Aug 13, 2017)

thought responded to wrong quote...re-do


----------



## sas (Aug 13, 2017)

dither said:


> Freethesea,
> 
> The ability to write what I would dearly love to write can only come from the mind of a person who has traveled, taken a risk or two, with a wealth of experience to draw upon. I? Have been nowhere, done and _seen _nothing. All my life, I kept out of trouble, didn't take risks while envying those who did. I've been a "good boy", god how that grates. I worked hard, paid my taxes and kept my head down, I never looked up. I'm in my sixties now. It's over for me and all I can do is envy those "devil may care" types. I could never throw caution to the wind, take the rough with the smooth, good with the bad, safety was/is, even now, king always.
> 
> ...




Dither, Yes, I found sadness in your assessment of your life & I'm sorry for that. My partner & I last week laughed about how we lead such "normal" lives now (enjoying our wildlife...that I never noticed before), but we talked about how we had "acted up" quite a bit, and were glad of it. We often smile & give "knowing glances" to each other when we see outrageous scenes on tv. I'm so glad we can. No regrets from me. Risks well chosen.

.


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 13, 2017)

sas said:


> Risks well chosen.
> 
> .



I like that phrase. 

And just want to clarify, 'good girl' doesn't mean 'perfect girl'.


----------



## dither (Aug 13, 2017)

Freethesea,

In your post you speak of Frigate birds floating overhead, a crane heading out to sea. You spotted a whale. I can only dream of such things.

And sas,
I shouldn't complain really. I have regular employment and a decent standard of living it's just that oh I don't know. A bit of spice might have been nice, y'know?


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 13, 2017)

Dither its whale season in the southern hemisphere and its always exciting to watch them. They breed and give birth here and the mom's eat nothing while they wait for their young to grow strong enough to return to colder waters (where they can eat a solid meal). Planet earth has some great footage of whales and other migratory mammals. I'll look it up for you.

Bet there's things close to where you're at that's interesting too.


----------



## dither (Aug 14, 2017)

Freethesea said:


> Dither its whale season in the southern hemisphere and its always exciting to watch them. They breed and give birth here and the mom's eat nothing while they wait for their young to grow strong enough to return to colder waters (where they can eat a solid meal). Planet earth has some great footage of whales and other migratory mammals. I'll look it up for you.
> 
> Bet there's things close to where you're at that's interesting too.



Freethesea,
please don't go looking things up for me, I'm not _that _keen on whales it's just your whole portrayal of where you are and I'm in grey old England. There isn't/never really was much that I would like to have seen and done but I _do _think  the whale is a creature that you have to see live to appreciate the magnificence and sheer size of it.


----------



## JustRob (Aug 14, 2017)

dither said:


> I'm in my sixties now. It's over for me and all I can do is envy those "devil may care" types. I could never throw caution to the wind, take the rough with the smooth, good with the bad, safety was/is, even now, king always.



I'm in my seventies now, but I know that even now if I felt like you I'd do something about it. In fact I did something about it when in my twenties, but I didn't go over the top and destroy the security that I already had. All I did was change my attitude so that when I saw an opportunity to throw a little caution to the wind I did, whereas previously I would have taken the safe option. It isn't about going from one extreme to the other but just shifting one's attitude a little. Even a sensible person can be a little reckless occasionally and it sure surprises others when he does it.

So far as what one writes about, my bible (being the only book on writing that I've actually bought) is _The No Rules Handbook for Writers_ by Lisa Goldman. Rule number one that she challenges is "Write what you know." She proposes "Write to discover what you don't know yet," as an alternative. What she means is that by choosing a subject with which you aren't acquainted you have to do the research from scratch and in doing this you may bring a new perspective to it that those familiar with it don't see. For example, your perspective on a risky activity would be far different from that of someone acquainted with taking risks.

Regarding risk-taking, there are apparently two types of body chemistry associated with it. Some people get a psychological high from increased adrenaline levels while other get sickened by them, so it's more than just mental attitude or environment. We can't change who we fundamentally are but we can certainly make the most of it at any age.

As for your circumstances, I recommend looking at the small picture rather than the big one. A colleague at the office once sent me an email (from three feet away across the room!) stating that he was bored so, as I knew that he owned a field next to his house, I replied saying that he should take a close look at the tiniest flower in his field and feel ashamed that he couldn't find anything new and amazing in this world. He realised that I was right, which is why we are still friends many decades later. He just needed to be reminded.

Maybe then, for me the next best thing after living life would be writing about it, so maybe this thread has its priorities wrong.


----------



## dither (Aug 14, 2017)

Good post JR and points taken.

Maybe I'm just lazy. There are no free lunches in this life.


----------



## escorial (Aug 14, 2017)

seventies is the new 90's....Just


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 14, 2017)

dither said:


> Freethesea,
> please don't go looking things up for me, I'm not _that _keen on whales it's just your whole portrayal of where you are and I'm in grey old England. There isn't/never really was much that I would like to have seen and done but I _do _think  the whale is a creature that you have to see live to appreciate the magnificence and sheer size of it.



Too late Dithers I already looked up a five minute video on humpbacks. The loud (and not so attractive) giants of the sea. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o767PuYbEXg I promise, get past the first minute, and its worth it. 

We never get to see the underwater mating ballet, just the males splashing around afterward. 

Sure, the smell of the sea is missing but so is the salt on your glasses. And you won't have to wash your hair when you get home.

I agree. Observing whales up close does have an impact, especially to their size, magnificence and grace. Still, I don't like to underestimate the power of film.

I always wanted to go on a safari until I watched an IMAX 3-D film _about_ a safari. Yikes. It was so realistic I will never, willingly, camp near lions, cheetahs, hyenas, wild dogs, leopards or tiny poisonous snakes I can't see. Nor will I ever climb Mt. Everest. Going where you can freeze to death in minutes? _No oxygen?_ Who does that? IMAX's save thousands of lives I'll bet.

Sorry. Off subject. Hope you take 5 to watch the clip.


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 14, 2017)

Freethesea said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o767PuYbEXg I promise, get past the first minute, and its worth it.
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Freethesea (Aug 14, 2017)

Whooo hoooo! And with that last whale-mating post, I received another green dot!


----------



## dither (Aug 15, 2017)

Freethesea said:


> Freethesea said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o767PuYbEXg I promise, get past the first minute, and its worth it.
> ...


----------



## dither (Aug 20, 2017)

Freethesea,
I don't have sound but I watched anyway.
They really are amazing creatures, I envy your having seen them in real life.


----------



## Galen (Aug 22, 2017)

Always love questions that make one think about what is important in life. I do love books.

I had a fabulous library that I had to get rid of because I couldn't take it with me when I moved. I miss it terribly. I remember if I had a question or needed information, I'd just peruse my bookshelves and find a book that provided the answer. I remember I had art books and history books, loved opening the books and looking/reading the pages. I did bring one art book with me and I love it.

But, I am not a connoisseur of anything, art or food, I eat PB&J sandwiches, listen to soft rock, know nothing about wine etc., but I feel I can recognize a good book, not just the content but the layout, the design, the choice of typefaces and how it is organized.

Writing is part of this love, I feel writing offers so much to the writer and the reader, it can be about discovery, exploration, education, experimentation, adventure.... Writing can inform and introduce us to new people and ideas. It can take us places we may never be physically.


----------



## escorial (Aug 22, 2017)

Galen said:


> Always love questions that make one think about what is important in life. I do love books.
> 
> I had a fabulous library that I had to get rid of because I couldn't take it with me when I moved. I miss it terribly. I remember if I had a question or needed information, I'd just peruse my bookshelves and find a book that provided the answer. I remember I had art books and history books, loved opening the books and looking/reading the pages. I did bring one art book with me and I love it.
> 
> ...



do you ever get that feeling when you see a book it just calls out to you when your in a bookshop......


----------



## JustRob (Aug 22, 2017)

escorial said:


> seventies is the new 90's....Just



Hey, you know me and time, that I consider it to be a little, shall we say, flexible. When I said that I'm in my seventies I could well have meant 1970's, which would explain my disco dancing. Let's face it, my angel can't think of anything else that might.


----------



## Galen (Aug 25, 2017)

escorial said:


> do you ever get that feeling when you see a book it just calls out to you when your in a bookshop......



Ohhhh, Put me in a bookstore and I almost always leave with a book. Many books have called out to me and also, somehow books have found me when I needed them, for example, "The Stranger Beside Me" by Ann Rule. I would never have picked up a true crime book but I was intrigued by the fact that she was a former police officer and had psychology training yet failed to recognize that Ted Bundy was sick.

I took a dive into true crime and devoured lots of true crime books. In fact, several remain in my memory like Death Benefit and Lethal Shadow.


----------



## haribol (Sep 3, 2017)

Now suddenly some urges cropped up inside me to do something vital. That is working in the field or in my little garden. I was thinking of doing something to make money or engage me in something moneymaking business but suddenly something occurred to me and I switched to this job, planting, and growing vegetables, fruits and flowers in my small garden and  this will indeed go along with reading and writing which has engaged me totally after this post retirement period.


----------



## 8livesleft (Sep 5, 2017)

For me, writing/creating in any capacity is what I truly enjoy doing. 

Before this book project, I have been (and still am) a composer of instrumental music. So far, I've managed to record over 30 tracks. 

However, I'm noticing that my musical output has drastically come down since I started writing. Before I used to be able to record a riff or track a week. Now zero for the past few months. 

This has led me to believe that creativity occupies just one mindspace and you might not be able to do more than one at any given time. It has to be just writing or music. Not both. 

In either case, being able to monetize these hobbies of mine would be fantastic. But I know it's kind of like winning the lottery. But that's fine. I really enjoy doing both. 

When I'm retired, I think I'll split my day into 2. Writing in the morning and music in the afternoon. Reading at night. 

That sounds like a good day.  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## haribol (Sep 8, 2017)

Life must go beautifully and all we need is to beautify it with whatever we can do, adding up something to life everyday. To nourish and tone it up. What I mean by the next best things is doing something that delights us - no matter how petty and insignificant it is.


----------



## Articulate Lady (Sep 11, 2017)

For me the best part of life is exchanging ideas with different people. I love how each person is unique and have their own ideas and thoughts. Anyone that can dance with words and bring ideas to a conversation, I am all over that!

And as far as the above poster's views on books, I am the same way too. I love old dusty bookstores. The stinkier the book the better! I always love going through aisles wondering how many eyes have looked through those shelves, and how many people have touched those pages of a nice old book. 

My dream is to stumble in a bookshop and stumble upon a first edition of a true classic. If by some miracle I run across a first edition of Margaret Mitchell's "Gone With the Wind" I will be the richest person in the world at that moment.


----------



## haribol (Sep 11, 2017)

Articulate Lady said:


> For me the best part of life is exchanging ideas with different people. I love how each person is unique and have their own ideas and thoughts. Anyone that can dance with words and bring ideas to a conversation, I am all over that!
> 
> And as far as the above poster's views on books, I am the same way too. I love old dusty bookstores. The stinkier the book the better! I always love going through aisles wondering how many eyes have looked through those shelves, and how many people have touched those pages of a nice old book.
> 
> My dream is to stumble in a bookshop and stumble upon a first edition of a true classic. If by some miracle I run across a first edition of Margaret Mitchell's "Gone With the Wind" I will be the richest person in the world at that moment.



Indeed life becomes beautiful and extremely beautiful if we come across people of different genres and can  talk to them face to face. And the best school is people and talking to people about people, but not backbiting, about the nature of people is in itself a great study and I thus love traveling and in my post retirement period I mostly travel and learn about people though about the people of my country only currently for  planning to go abroad is a long term plan in my part of the world owing to our economic condition.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 11, 2017)

Next best? I haven't finished with the first best yet...


----------

